# Port Mansfield



## Texas slam 21 (Jun 13, 2015)

Heading down with a group of buddies this Sunday for a few days of fishing. Can anyone offer any reports of decent catches recently?

Also, in the past we mainly fished the north flat of the East cut, however don't mind venturing North or South as far as Arroyo. Would appreciate any advice or hot spots this time of year.

Thanks again!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

With the possibility of a tropical storm, or at the least a lot of rain, you might be better off rescheduling.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Texas slam 21 said:


> Heading down with a group of buddies this Sunday for a few days of fishing. Can anyone offer any reports of decent catches recently?
> 
> Also, in the past we mainly fished the north flat of the East cut, however don't mind venturing North or South as far as Arroyo. *Would appreciate any advice* or hot spots this time of year.
> 
> Thanks again!


some might take this quite literally ... :wink: ... haven't been down there in years so sorry can't help ...

.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

At the crack of dawn I like to fish up on the sand on either side of the East cut. Bite only last for a bit in super shallow water. As the sun gets up I move out deeper. Mid day I focus along the spoil banks to the North changing my depth between spoils and ICW.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Check the weather forecast!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Reds are stacked up in tide drains.


----------



## cjqh77 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hope you gotta slicker suit!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Just got back from a 3 day trip. Found some fish in the land cut but didn't stay long. Tide was wayyy up when we were there and we had issues finding fish in my usually (yearly trip) spots down there. Fish were scattered everywhere if biting anything. 

Most fish we did find were while wading 15-50 yards along deeper channels. 

We dodged rain all weekend and ended up coming home a day early. It was nice though as it was actually calm for once. 

Every morning at 6 AM it was raining so we slept in everyday so never was able to see what the sunrise bite was like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Landcut redfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

IDK... maybe the rain will clear out by Sunday.. chance it my be a tropical depression though. Bring some cards, you might be hanging out in the room a bit. 

Any drain from the mangrove marsh south of Mansfield should give you a few tugs as Island Boy noted.


----------



## Texas slam 21 (Jun 13, 2015)

Weather was awesome! Thanks again for all the reports.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

that's a goodun'. i miss PM


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Heading down there for four days 10/8 - 10/11. Can't wait.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Shallow minded .. we will be down there October 6-13. Holler at me!
19ft pathfinder with Yamaha 115.
Gus


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

elgatogus said:


> Shallow minded .. we will be down there October 6-13. Holler at me!
> 19ft pathfinder with Yamaha 115.
> Gus


Will do!


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

I am headed that way with my skiff the 9th thru 11th...


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

capttravis said:


> I am headed that way with my skiff the 9th thru 11th...


Awesome!! Fish on! Hope ya get em!!


----------



## canaandog (Apr 1, 2009)

Headed to PM too for yearly trip
Will be there Oct 10 - 16
Shallow Sport 24ModV
Charley


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

canaandog said:


> Headed to PM too for yearly trip
> Will be there Oct 10 - 16
> Shallow Sport 24ModV
> Charley


Get em! Get em!!


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

elgatogus said:


> Shallow minded .. we will be down there October 6-13. Holler at me!
> 19ft pathfinder with Yamaha 115.
> Gus


Well.., so much for that idea. Turns out I had to cancel trip. Crew backed out last minute ... maybe next time . :'( hope y'all catch em for me!!

Gus


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

elgatogus said:


> Well.., so much for that idea. Turns out I had to cancel trip. Crew backed out last minute ... maybe next time . :â€™( hope yâ€™all catch em for me!!
> 
> Gus
> 
> Well that's a bummer.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

*anything new?*

any more new reports? We're headed down the 18th through the 22nd... tides way up down there like up here?


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Tide is super high and think it has really scattered the fish...Wind has been cranking different direction last 2 days... We have caught some fish but it has been not been nearly as good as last years trip down for us...If this wind lays down I am going to give it one more shot in the am..


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

We fished last Tuesday and Wednesday, 9th and 10th, waded and had good luck. We limited on the reds but the specks weren't cooperating. The few we managed to hook were mostly under size but we did manage to box around 4 or 5 that were keepers.


Like Capttravis mentioned above, the water was high but the wind laid down both mornings for some nice fishing. Can't wait to go back.


S.M.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

*Port Mansfield this weekend*

you guys go South or North.... not sure it maters really now looking at the weather were supposed to have this weekend while we're there.


----------



## Frank84 (Sep 11, 2018)

Does anyone have experience fishing Port Mansfield in late November, early December? Will the bite have turned off by then or are there a few locations that still produce?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Just North of the East cut, almost to the jetties. The water is so high you can make it almost to the land.

November fishing is great with light pressure. Most folks are hunting by then so the big trout are lurking...


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

We found them just a little north of the cut as well... Ran all around to end up there...


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Sweet!


----------

